# Wie kann man aus diesem Logo ein 3d Objekt machen



## Zé Roberto (30. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

wie kann man aus diesem Logo ein 3d Logo machen?

Über antworten würde ich mich sehr freuen!


----------



## hotschen (30. Dezember 2005)

Zé Roberto hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wie kann man aus diesem Logo ein 3d Logo machen?


In Photoshop gar nicht. Man kann ihm höchstens einen 3d-Look verpassen. Schau dir dazu mal die Ebeneneffekte "abgeflachte Kanten und Relief" und die Beleuchtungseffekte an. 
Im Netz gibts auch 1000e Tuts für 3d Kugeln, die kann man für sowas wunderbar anwenden.


----------



## mogmog (30. Dezember 2005)

Naja das geht schon sieht aber leider nicht so toll aus.

Mann kann es mit dem Ebenstil machen..................................


----------



## Philip Kurz (30. Dezember 2005)

Eventuell bringt dich dieser Thread auch ein wenig weiter:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials204956.html

Das geht zumindest in die Richtung ...


----------



## mogmog (30. Dezember 2005)

joar das ist schon mal net schlecht.


ich wollte gerade versuchen es in swift 4D zu importieren das ging leider nicht. 

Ich denke mal es am Besten ist wenn mann es mit einem 3D Programm macht wenn es noch Animiert werden soll.   



(zumindest ist das meine Meinung, von Zeitaufwand)

gruß


----------

